# Breaking up note a wife left her WS - trending on Yahoo



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol! Had to share )

Yahoo! Shine - Women's Lifestyle | Healthy Living and Fashion Blogs


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Saw that make the rounds on Facebook. One friend posted it, I replied that I'd so do that. A couple of her guy friends posted that it was wrong for her to do that, she should have just kicked him out...also made reference to destroying his valuables. To which I replied that he destroys a family by his cheating... so why NOT destroy things that HE values? Why should she respect the things he values when he doesn't value the family enough to keep it in his pants? (Yes, it applies to both men and women, of course. Just going with the circulating picture). They really had no response for that...


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

It was doing its rounds on reddit a while back. This woman is a diabolical genius. A scavenger hunt would never even figure in my limited imagination. Brilliant.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

BjornFree said:


> It was doing its rounds on reddit a while back. This woman is a diabolical genius. A scavenger hunt would never even figure in my limited imagination. Brilliant.


Not just any old scavenger hunt, but one where he's unlikely to locate the items because, well, he'd have to remember the locations of each of them... How likely is that when he has conveniently forgotten that she is supposed to be more important than some piece of tail?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Who uploaded the letter for the public to see? The ex gf or the ex bf in this scenario?


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

I find it hilarious. I wish I wrote and did such a thing to my cheater ex ! lol. Serves him right, no?


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

My better half and I saw that on Yahoo news. Yahoo news. I must say she exposed that POS in nuke form. For any person who might come along in his sorry a** life, they may or may not see that exposure letter. He will never know for sure. That woman was PO'd to the max. Ouch!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Who uploaded the letter for the public to see? The ex gf or the ex bf in this scenario?


Does it matter, really? I mean, there are people on both sides of this: she's a b!tch for doing this! Why couldn't she just throw him out of the house? VS WTG girl! I'd have done the same thing!

Seriously, it doesn't matter if she uploaded it or he did. Her idea was AWESOME! (or horrendous if you sympathize with the SOB who cheated).


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Is the note legit? It seems more like something made up for the story itself.


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

So very very sweet, love it.


----------

